# Last minute opening for flounder gigging on December 15



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/13/2016*
I had the Cheryl G. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with light North winds and slightly high tide. The action was slower tonight, and we found the big fish to be more widely scattered. We worked hard early to be selective, gigging only fish over 24", but as it got later we got less picky. We ended with a 8 flounder limit plus 6 sheepshead by 10pm. The largest flounder was 27" and weighed 8 pounds, the smallest was 19".

* I had a last-minute cancellation, and now December 15 is open, and the weather looks good. December 15th is the first night where the limit goes back to 5 fish a person, give me a call ASAP if you are interested.*

*Upcoming open dates:*
December: 15th
January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-31

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

